# My journal



## MiniMango101 (Jul 16, 2014)

I will be updating my life and betta here . I decided to make a journal because I don't remember things as well as before I started school again because I have a lot to do!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! You have a cute avatar! I look forward to hearing about your betta adventures.


----------

